# Cannondale Quick Series Differences?



## dloreski (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I'm new to cycling ( bicycles anyhow, have a couple Harley's ), and it seems a hybrid is what will be best for me.
I'm interested in the Cannondale Quick series.
I see they have a Quick SL 1,2, and 3 & a Quick 4, 5, and 6.
My local bike store that sells them wasn't very knowledgeable about the differences.
Can someone give me a brief description of the main differences?
Price isn't a factor, but I also don't need to buy a bike that isn't good for a beginner.
Thanks!
- Dave


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles is a good starting point.

The SL would have a lighter frame.

and as you go up in the model lineup, the components get better.

Aside from you wanting a hybrid style bike, what are you looking to get out of it? What kind of riding do you expect to do?


----------



## dloreski (Aug 28, 2013)

For some reason I can't get their "compare bikes" feature to work on my pc or mac here.
My girlfriend and I will be riding on paved trails and also smooth rail trails with them.
Nothing intense, we just want them for casual enjoyable riding.
I would think that a lighter bike would be more pleasant and easy to ride? In looking at the specs, I don't see them list the weight of any of them.
I guess also what I'm really wanting to know is what components are upgraded and what does it mean to a casual rider like myself?
- Dave


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

dloreski said:


> For some reason I can't get their "compare bikes" feature to work on my pc or mac here.
> My girlfriend and I will be riding on paved trails and also smooth rail trails with them.
> Nothing intense, we just want them for casual enjoyable riding.
> I would think that a lighter bike would be more pleasant and easy to ride? In looking at the specs, I don't see them list the weight of any of them.
> ...


Weight is often not listed because of the variation in the manufacturing and variation of frame sizes. 

For a casual rider, the only time weight is really a concern is when you have a roof rack and you need to lift the bike up to put it on your roof.

If you bought a bike whose frame is made out of steel, it would be easier, but more pleasant to ride because it absorbs the vibrations better.

For casual riding on paved trails and rail trails, you can technically just be able to buy their cheapest model and be happy.

If you decide on road riding, where you may be wanting to ride faster and climb steeper hills, then you can go into the details of gearing and such, which then would bring you to the more expensive stuff.

Quality of components also matter, as the cheaper stuff, tends to be built cheaply, so they wear out faster... then again... for casual riding.. on the paved trails and rail trails (where grades don't exceed 3%) you probably won't be shifting much.

For a little more money, you can also look like at the Quick CX which gets a suspension fork for a little more comfort, at the expense of efficiency.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

tednugent said:


> Weight is often not listed because of the variation in the manufacturing and variation of frame sizes.
> 
> For a casual rider, the only time weight is really a concern is when you have a roof rack and you need to lift the bike up to put it on your roof.
> 
> ...


From what I read from O/P post I dont see a need for a suspension fork, Are rail trails dirt or paved? if there paved then I would also look at Synapse line of bikes, they are a comfortable version of a race bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

georgewerr said:


> From what I read from O/P post I dont see a need for a suspension fork, Are rail trails dirt or paved? if there paved then I would also look at Synapse line of bikes, they are a comfortable version of a race bike.


rail trails vary, from paved to gravel. I have taken my road bike on rail trail... made me wish for a suspension fork


on the more expensive end, I would also consider a cyclocross bike, and it's not that bad on a rail trail...though I do have a carbon fiber fork, plus with the volume of CX, it does make for a fairly comfy ride.


----------

